
FCC approves SpaceX’s plans to fly internet-beaming satellites - WestCoastJustin
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/27/18519778/spacex-starlink-fcc-approval-satellite-internet-constellation-lower-orbit
======
rudolph9
As a programmer who loves going into very remote regions of the US, I cannot
wait to have solid internet in the middle of nowhere.

I’m skeptical a mobile satellite driven internet connection is going to be
reliable enough to work from but

------
thepra
What are the safety concerns? How is bombarding earth from semi space with
electro magnetic waves is safe or healthy?

~~~
foxyv
The sun is bombarding the earth with about 100 million gigawatts of electro
magnetic waves in all frequencies. Close to a kilowatt per square meter of the
earth's surface. In addition we are constantly bombarded with crazy particles
from the various super energetic explosions that happen almost constantly in
our universe.

This is in addition to some truly dangerous radiation that is emitted from
just about everything. The potassium in your banana is putting out some
serious gamma rays right now. Florescent lights create tons of UV too. Your
body is continuously repairing the effects of this radiation. In addition you
are still breathing the radioactive elements from various man made nuclear
explosions and meltdowns.

SpaceX isn't going to put a DENT in that sort of dangerous radiation. However
they might mess up weather radar? That would suck.

[https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2012/10/18/study-
fluorescent...](https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2012/10/18/study-fluorescent-
light-bulbs-emit-high-levels-of-uv-radiation/)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potassium-40](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potassium-40)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmic_ray](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmic_ray)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caesium-137#Radioactive_caesiu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caesium-137#Radioactive_caesium_in_the_environment)

------
aussieguy1234
Work remotely - from anywhere

